# Camel Hair Blazer



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

My dad bought me a BB camel hair blazer. I used to wear it all the time until I started to realize that the only other people I'd see wearing one in my neck of the woods were all over sixty. I've been a little self conscious about wearing it out lately. Could you guys offer age appropriate ways I could wear it? I'm thirty three by the way.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Most importantly, the jacket should be a two button model (or roll to the second button) The deep V will make it look more energetic and more dramatic.

You could wear it very casually, with no tie and a white, pale blue, or pink buttondown shirt with the top one or two buttons open. Alternatively, you could pair it with flashy ties: bright pink, orange and blue, maybe a paisley pattern. Again, the idea is vibrant and dramatic, rather than dull or conservative.

As for pants, I wear my camelhair with slim-ish brown pants usually. A nice, darker pair of jeans are a good option to give it a youthful look.

(Pics coming soon)


----------



## Fiat Justicia (May 9, 2009)

I would say get it tailored to look fitted, and then wear it with slim pants. Chinos in white or jeans, perhaps? Make sure your tie colors are interesting. I think shirts with patterns might look "younger," but in a good way.

I quite like the way these two look, especially the one with the sharkskin pants. Admittedly they are just khaki-colored blazers, but I think they're applicable:

https://www.pikepine.com/2007/05/western-bridge-sodo-seattle.html


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, as promised, I have pictures. Sorry that the pics are not great; they would be much more flattering had I been able to photograph from shoulder height. I also realized that, since camelhair is an autumn/winter weight jacket, you could wear a nice bright sweater with it.

https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2528.jpghttps://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2529.jpghttps://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2530.jpg


----------



## ErikinWest (Jun 18, 2008)

It looks like a very nice Camel Hair coat.... I don't think you should have any qualms about wearing it! I'd wear one and I'm only 19!

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

There is certainly no "age appropriateness" for wearing a camel hair blazer. It is one of the classics. If you like the jacket, wear it !
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.Chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've had a camel hair sports coat since I was 35. It's definitely not an "old man's" item. Pair it with dark brown or gray pants for dress up, jeans for a more casual look, or a v-neck sweater for in between. 

Other than being a fall-winter weight material, it's a highly versatile garment.


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

I think those photos look appropriately casual. it's been a while since I've been even to Chi, so I don't know how people are dressing in Champaign, but I think as shown in those photos the camel hair blazer looks fine.

I believe that young people look fine in:
corduroy jackets
blue blazers
camelhair blazers

but they cannot pull off plaids outside of grey glen plaid, deeply colored blazers such as green, red or yellow blazers that I see retired golfers wear. I don't think anyone under 40 could pull that off.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

These are fantastic suggestions. I have enough items to try these recommendations. Thanks especially for the photos.


----------



## lookirishdressbritishtr (Apr 3, 2009)

I am 26 and own one. It's certainly not my favorite thing to pull out of the closet, but I enjoy wearing it on cold days. I typically wear it on weekends during the daytime with a silk or cashmere collared sweater underneath.


----------

